# Adding Ceiling Air Supply for Home HVAC?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

The master bedroom in our house is lacking severely in air supply from our central home air conditioner.

The unit supplies all the air throughout the house through floor supply vents. My question is if it's possible to add a couple ceiling supplies? Or is this apples and oranges for the configuration of the home hvac system?

I would be willing to pay whatever just to have better air flow in the master bedroom because it only has one(!) supply vent.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Just had the hvac salesman out at the house and said it's a "no go" on adding ceiling supplies with an hvac that has its ductwork in the slab.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

How about a window unit or free standing portable unit just for the bedroom?

I have one like this that I bought when I lived in a rental that had poor air flow, but I still run it in my current house at night so I can keep my bedroom cooler than the rest of the house.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/LG-Electronics-6-000-BTU-DOE-115-Volt-Portable-Air-Conditioner-with-Dehumidifier-Function-and-LCD-Remote-in-White-LP0621WSR/314714112


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

On the expensive side but minisplit might be worth looking at, many act as heat pumps as well for those couple cold nights a year...........

I am in WI and house design was a problem to retrofit ducts, went with mini splits and even use them for most of our heat.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Can you put in a small single room AC unit? Doesn't need to be a window unit as they are ugly, but there are a number of them that go through the wall. Google ductless AC and look for something like the mitsubishi or samsung units. I have no idea what brand is good, those two just came up with a quick google search.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

bernstem said:


> Can you put in a small single room AC unit? Doesn't need to be a window unit as they are ugly, but there are a number of them that go through the wall. Google ductless AC and look for something like the mitsubishi or samsung units. I have no idea what brand is good, those two just came up with a quick google search.


Sounds like a mini split

Won't need much, probably this smallest size. They are more efficient, variable speed. No ducts needed but will require a new dedicated circuit if you can make that work.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put in a small single room AC unit? Doesn't need to be a window unit as they are ugly, but there are a number of them that go through the wall. Google ductless AC and look for something like the mitsubishi or samsung units. I have no idea what brand is good, those two just came up with a quick google search.
> ...


Some are a mini split. Some are a single unit like a window AC.


----------

